# اشكرك ياربى



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2011)

صلاة 
اشكرك ياربى يسوع المسيح،الذى جاء الى العالم لاجل 
خلاص جنس البشر وقبل الالام وصلب عنا نحن الخطاة 
اسبحك لانك لم تجازنى بحسب اثامى لكنك 
ادبتنى بكثرة محبتك للبشر وتحننك العظيم وجعلتنى بلا 
عيب رغم ضغفى وتشتت فكرى الان ياربى يسوع 
المسيح مبارك انت فى جميع اعمالك اسالك ان ترحمنى 
كرافتك الكثيرة لانك تؤدب بنى البشر كمثلما يؤدب الاباء 
بنيهم واطلب منك الا تبعدنا عنك بل ككثرة تحننك علينا 
يامن تضىء على الجلوس فى الظلمة وظلال الموت 
الذين هم انا ومن يشبهنى ان تحمينى وتسترنى تحت ظل 
جناحيك الى النفس الاخير 
لان لك المجد الى الابد 
 امين ​


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2011)

امين

تسلم ايدك يا كلدانية


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (15 مارس 2011)

لان لك المجد الى الابد 
امين​


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2011)

> *اشكرك ياربى يسوع المسيح،الذى جاء الى العالم لاجل
> خلاص جنس البشر وقبل الالام وصلب عنا نحن الخطاة
> اسبحك لانك لم تجازنى بحسب اثامى لكنك
> ادبتنى بكثرة محبتك للبشر وتحننك العظيم وجعلتنى بلا
> ...




آميــــن
شكراا للصــلاه الرائعــه
الرب يباركك​


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2011)

اسعدني توااجدكم في الموضوع
بارككم الرب


----------



## شميران (28 مارس 2011)

*شكرا ياااارب على كل شئ *
*امين*
*الله يحفظك ياكلدانية*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 مارس 2011)

اشكرك ياربى


----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2011)

شميران قال:


> *شكرا ياااارب على كل شئ *
> *امين*
> *الله يحفظك ياكلدانية*


 مرسي لمروورك  ياقمر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اشكرك ياربى


 
نورت موضوعي  
ربنا يباركك​


----------

